# mom and triplets found dead (graphic)



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

This is so awful!























Mom, newborn triplets found dead on the floor

I do wonder, though, how you can be full-term with triplets and have no one in your family aware you are even pregnant?!

[I hope I'm not breaking the rules, I know this is a sensitive new story, but I read through the guidelines twice and hope this is okay to post]


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

It is fine to post, I added a graphic tag to the title, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks, Adina.

I just read this, which gives more info:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/0..._n_447443.html


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

I read this earlier today. There has to be more to this story. First how realistic is it to go full term with triplets? Just sad.


----------



## Sarah W (Feb 9, 2008)

How strange that everyone around thought she was pg but she kept denying it. I guess they thought she'd tell them when she was comfortable.

How do they know they were full term? I wonder if she'd had any prenatal care. It's so sad.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

What a tragedy.









I can't imagine why she didn't tell people she was pregnant.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sarah W* 
How do they know they were full term? I wonder if she'd had any prenatal care. It's so sad.









They can usually tell the approximate gestational age of a baby.


----------



## EricaDoula (Apr 23, 2009)

Very sad


----------



## Serenyd (Jan 6, 2008)

That's terrible.









I wonder if she was in an abusive situation or had mental health issues or both?


----------



## Freedom~Mama (Apr 6, 2008)

Wow that is so sad. I wonder why she would have hid the pregnancies? I guess no one will ever know now. I am assuming she didn't have any prenatal care so maybe she didn't know it was triplets, I just don't understand if she already had kids and was 26 why she would hid a pregnancy from everyone.


----------



## LionTigerBear (Jan 13, 2006)

That is sooo sad!




























They are all together now . . .


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KatWrangler* 
I read this earlier today. There has to be more to this story. First how realistic is it to go full term with triplets? Just sad.









Its quite possible, we have a mom on MDC that went to full term with triplets and had a planned home birth (which went fine) knowing she was carrying triplets. If she did it I'm sure there are other woman who have as well.


----------



## lovebug (Nov 2, 2004)

how sad and for the family to have such unanswered questions on top of it all must be so hard.


----------

